# False neon tetra disease?



## Penny Lane (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all, new here and hoping you can help.
I've lost all my guppies to whatever disease this is. They get a pale discoloration usually under the dorsal fin although a few of my fry got it around the head before they died. Once the discoloration shows they last 3-4 days. Started off when I added a couple of new guppies - quarantined for a week but obviously not long enough because even though they had no symptoms it started right after.
In the later stages the adults rest on the bottom just balancing with their tail. They die about a day after they do that.
It isn't on the surface of the scales, it is discoloration just underneath like as if the muscle tissue is changing colour or there is a tumour/cyst.

On this female you can see the discoloration through her body, and you can see her spinal cord so it isn't on the surface it is inside the body. I tried to get a pic of the far side but she is keeping away from the camera now so all I can say is it looks the exact same except there is a slight bulge above where the paleness is.

The closest thing I can find to it is false neon tetra disease, am I right? I do have neon tetras but they do not share the symptoms and the guppies have lived with them for a long time without symptoms.
Another thing is that no other fish are getting the disease, it is limited to the guppies. 
Any ideas, or advice on what to do to try save my last 3 guppies? 2 are showing symptoms


----------



## vanillaprincess (Apr 16, 2009)

so neon tetra disease is when a fish starts losing color and looking like a neon tetra? I thought it was when a neon tetra contaminates some other type of fish with this disease. Am I right? Don't mean to assume, thats why I'm asking.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

We need to know a few things before we can give you a dianosis on the issue...........Neon Tetra disease is very rare and not running rampant like some fish owners believe it is

We need to know your tank's size..............water parameters,..........other fish in the tank............how long has the tank been set up?........how often and how much do you do water changes?..........did you introduce anything lse recently to your tank?...........what type of filter?...................water temp.....


Answering these questions will help other members to get a grasp on your situation and help you out


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Easy to mistake columnaris for NTD. Most of the cases diagnosed as NTD are simply gram negative bacterial infections.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with Lupin. I once lost fifteen of twenty rather expensive guppies almost overnight to columnaris. Other five died within a week. Began as discoloration just behind or under dorsal fins. I euthanized all remaining fish and let the tank run empty for two weeks. I then was able to seed the tank with bacteria from another tank and no fish were lost after that. Tank now houses two Gold Angel Veil rams,four kuhlii loaches,and two guppies that snuck in with online order of fish. 20 gal


----------

